# battery question



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm running 6 LED's and a trolling motor off of three separate batteries right now and I was wondering if the batteries would run longer if I ran them connected paralell and run them all off the same bank rather than 1 for the motor, and the other two on the lights not linked? If so can I charge them all at once while connected? If so how should I hook up the charger, just to one battery or one connection on each end of the bank? Its tough to get them all charged with one charger and go two nights in a row. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I would like to know what wattage are the LED's. I run 6 50w and 2 27w Led's off of two deep cycle walmart batteries and I have ran them for 7 hours and they still worked and I didn;t notice any dimming. Now I did the math on the watts versus amp hour battery etc and it said about 8 hours if my memory serves me correct but that didnt matter to me because I dont stay out that long anyway. I have 4 lights on one battery and 4 on the other. I have a 20 battery charger/maintainer with dual leads one for each battery and I just plug it up when I return and it is ready to go anytime. This has been the simpliest thing foe me.


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

All 6 are 72 watts each. IDK what the trolling motor draws, its a small 32lb thrust motor


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I dont know if i am answering your question but I dont like having the lights and the motor on the same batteries. The reason is because you will probably have the lights on for some time and you might only be turning on the motor when you need to and it will surge but not very much. AS far as charging, like I said I would look into a three bank charger since you have three batteries. Get a 20 or 30 amp and expect to pay 150.00 for it and that will charge each of your batteries equally. If you hook them all together and put your charger leads on just one of them i would think that it kinda has to trickle down to the last one. But I dont really know if that is true or not. I can only tell you how I have mine wired and they work great. Have you tried to google your question. Or go to bowfishingcountry.com and ask some of those fellas over there. they deal with that issue alot.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

In a 3 bank charger..... They will be 15amp = 5 amp per circuit or 30amp = 10amp per circuit


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> In a 3 bank charger..... They will be 15amp = 5 amp per circuit or 30amp = 10amp per circuit


Get a 30 amp 3 bank charger and connect to each battery.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea thats what i have a 30 amp charger and I got it on ebay with 1 year warranty and I think it was about 160.00


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

where are you finding the led lights?

frydaddy


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

You can get them off of ebay, amazon or customfitzled.com.


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

ebay, there is a guy who sells them for sand rails out of Nevada. The 24' ones are less than $100 each, well worth it. They spent 20 min under water a few nights ago (different story, see later post on 5200 for brief explaination) but all of them still work great. When you are looking at them they sell a flood 60deg, a spot 20 deg and a combo. Get the combo


----------

